# Es fängt an zu regnen. (Wortart "zu")



## Jacobsen

Was ist ''zu'' für eine Wortart im Satz : Es fängt an* zu* regnen.

vielen Dank.


----------



## manfy

Jacobsen said:


> Was ist ''zu'' für eine Wortart im Satz : Es fängt an* zu* regnen.



"zu" dient hier als Markierung des erweiterten Infinitivs und ich meine, dass das Wort immer noch als Präposition gilt.
Im WR-Wörterbuch wird es unter (4) jedoch als Konjunktion bezeichnet (-- was eigentlich auch nicht ganz unsinnig klingt).

Warte lieber auf wissende Grammatiker!


----------



## Gernot Back

manfy said:


> Im WR-Wörterbuch wird es unter (4) jedoch als Konjunktion bezeichnet (-- was eigentlich auch nicht ganz unsinnig klingt).


Das sehe ich auch so. Ein Präposition ist es in diesem Kontext gewiss nicht! Bei trennbaren Verben tritt diese Konjunktion ja sogar zwischen die Vor- und die Stammsilbe des Verbs!

_Der Regen fängt an nach*zu*lassen._​


----------



## JClaudeK

Konjunktion 


> Duden
> zu (Konjunktion) in Verbindung mit dem Infinitiv und abhängig von Wörtern verschiedener Wortart, besonders von Verben


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Ein Präposition ist es in diesem Kontext gewiss nicht!


Ich muss hier etwas Advocatus Diaboli spielen: Warum eigentlich nicht? Die Konstruktion kann durchaus auch so interpretiert werden: _Es fängt an zu [=in Bezug auf] Regen [Dativ]_. Diese Interpretation hat den Vorteil, nicht nur die deutsche, sondern auch die österreichische Form (_Es fängt an zum [=in Bezug auf das] Regnen_) zu erklären. Sie hätte darüber hinaus den Vorteil etymologisch zu sein. Beispiel:
Lukas 22:15 laut Luther (1984): _...Mich hat herzlich verlangt, dies Passalamm mit euch zu essen, ehe ich leide._
Entsprechende Stelle im althochdeutschen Tatian: _lustonto lusta theso ostrun *ziezzanne *mit iu er thanne ih thru._
Hier erscheint _zi _(_=zu_) in der Präpositionalform (Althochdeutsch hatte wie Englisch_ to-too_ unterschiedliche Wortformen für Präposition und Adverb) und der Infinitiv _ezzanne _erscheint in der Dativdeklination (wie stets mit _zi_).

DWDS klassifiziert _zu_+Infinitiv als "Sonderfunktion" der Präposition.


----------



## elroy

Intuitiv hätte ich das weder als Präposition noch als Konjunktion eingeordnet, sondern einfach als Partikel.


----------



## Demiurg

elroy said:


> Intuitiv hätte ich das weder als Präposition noch als Konjunktion eingeordnet, sondern einfach als Partikel.



"Partikel" ist die Schublade für alles, was sonst nirgends richtig reinpasst.  Das klingt nach Kapitulation.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> "Sonderfunktion" der Präposition


Kann eine Präposition sich denn inmitten eines trennbaren Verbs befinden (vgl. G.Backs 'nach*zu*lassen')?  Meine Nichtspezialisten-Meinung:  eine ursprüngliche Funktion als Präposition ist plausibel, die ist aber längst vergessen im modernen Sprachgefühl, wo die konjunktionale Funktion überwiegt.


----------



## Demiurg

bearded man said:


> Kann eine Präposition sich denn inmitten eines trennbaren Verbs befinden (vgl. G.Backs 'nach*zu*lassen')?



Kann eine Konjunktion dás? Am Ende einigen wir und wahrscheinlich doch auf "Partikel".


----------



## berndf

Demiurg said:


> Kann eine Konjunktion dás?


Genau. Wenn eine Präposition das nicht können soll, dann einen Konjunktion schon 3x nicht.


----------



## Mori.cze

(In dem Englischen Äquivalent "it started to rain" ist "to" offensichtlich wirklich ein Partikel.)


----------



## berndf

Mori.cze said:


> (In dem Englischen Äquivalent "it started to rain" ist "to" offensichtlich wirklich ein Partikel.)


Da sind wir uns ja alle einig, dass es ein Partikel ist. Nur sagt das eben nichts. Partikel ist die Klasse aller nicht-flektierbarer Wörter. Und zu dieser Klasse gehört _zu_ trivialerweise. Uneins sind wir uns, zu welcher Art von Partikeln es gehört.


----------



## Gernot Back

Dass es sich bei "zu" in diesen Fällen, zumindest bei rein synchroner Analyse, um eine Konjunktion (Subjunktor) handelt, steht außer Frage. Aufgabe eines Subjunktors ist es, Nebensätze bzw. Infinitivsätze an den übergeordneten Satz zu binden.

Objekt- bzw. Subjektsätze mit der Konjunktion "dass" entsprechen Objekt- bzw. Subjektsätzen (Infinitivsätzen) mit der Konjunktion "zu".
Finale und konsekutive Nebensätze mit der Konjunktion "damit" entsprechen finalen bzw. konsekutiven Infinitivsätzen mit der mehrgliedrigen Konjunktion "um ... zu". Meist wird die Grenze zwischen den entsprechenden Infinitivsätzen und ihrem jeweils übergeordneten Satz auch mit einem Komma markiert.

canoonet - Konjunktion: Gebrauch: Infinitivkonjunktionen


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Dass es sich bei "zu" in diesen Fällen, zumindest bei rein synchroner Analyse, um eine Konjunktion (Subjunktor) handelt, steht außer Frage.


Das sehe ich überhaupt nicht als außer Frage stehend. Und mein Verweis auf DWDS zeigt, dass abweichende Meinungen daraus vertreten werden. Gerade die feste Bindung von _zu_ an den Infinitiv, bei trennbaren Verben legt die Interpretation als zum *Wort* Infinitiv und nicht zum Infinitiv*satz* gehörig nahe. Und auch die in Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums verwandte Form _zum_ macht die Interpretation als Konjunktion schwer, wenn einem an der Einheit der deutschen Sprache irgendetwas liegt.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Und auch die in Teilen des deutschen Sprachraums verwandte Form _zum_ macht die Interpretation als Konjunktion schwer, wenn einem an der Einheit der deutschen Sprache irgendetwas liegt.


Klar ist das Schachtelmorphem "zum" mit der darin enthaltenen Präposition "zu" mit der Konjunktion "zu" bedeutungsverwandt. Sie sind semantisch so verwandt, wie die Präpositionen "während" und "seit" jeweils mit den Konjunktionen "während" und "seit" miteinander verwandt sind. Das ist aber kein Grund, alles in einen syntaktischen Topf zu werfen und kräftig umzurühren!


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Klar ist das Schachtelmorphem "zum" mit der darin enthaltenen Präposition "zu" mit der Konjunktion "zu" bedeutungsverwandt. Sie sind semantisch so verwandt, wie die Präpositionen "während" und "seit" jeweils mit den Konjunktionen "während" und "seit" miteinander verwandt sind. Das ist aber kein Grund, alles in einen syntaktischen Topf zu werfen und kräftig umzurühren!


Wieso, ich werfe doch _zu_ nicht in einen Topf mit Konjunktionen, das bist Du doch.

Die Situation ist hier doch anders: _Während_ und _seit_ als Subjunktionen beziehen sich eindeutig auf den gesamten Nebensatz und bei zu sehe ich das nicht als ausgemacht.

Ich lehne die Interpretation als Konjunktion nicht grundsätzlich ab, halte sie aber bei weitem nicht für so "alternativlos", wie Du sie hier darstellst.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Wieso, ich werfe doch _zu_ nicht in einen Topf mit Konjunktionen, das bist Du doch.


Du bist derjenige, der die Konjunktion "zu" bei kleingeschriebenen Infinitiven in einen Topf mit der Präposition "zu" bei großgeschriebenen Infinitiven wirft, während ich beides differenziere.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Du bist derjenige, der die Konjunktion "zu" bei kleingeschriebenen Infinitiven in einen Topf mit der Präposition "zu" bei großgeschriebenen Infinitiven wirft, während ich beides differenziere.


Das eine hat mit dem anderen ja nicht notwendig etwas zu tun. Da viele deutsche Dialekte zwischen _zu lesen_ (Verbalsubstantiv ohne Artikel) und _zum Lesen_ (Deverbalsubstantiv mit Artikel) semantisch unterscheiden, ist es durchaus sinnvoll auch grammatisch zwischen ihnen zu unterscheiden. Die Notwendigkeit _zu _statt als Präposition als Konjunktion zu analysieren, vermag ich daraus aber nicht abzuleiten.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> _zu lesen_ (Verbalsubstantiv ohne Artikel)


Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wie man in einem im Deutschen kleingeschriebenen Infinitiv ein Substantiv erblicken will.
Infinitiv – Wikipedia
Kann es sein, dass du hier immer noch allzu sehr der lateinischen Grammatik verhaftet bist und an ein Supinum denkst, bei dem es sich tatsächlich um ein Verbalsubstantiv handelte?


			
				de.wikipedia.org said:
			
		

> Das _Supinum_ (ebenfalls ein _Verbalsubstantiv_) hat keine Entsprechung im Deutschen. Es wird gebildet wie das Partizip Perfekt Passiv – jedoch nach der u-Deklination – und hat die Endung „-um“ (Supinum I) rsp. „-u“ (Supinum II) und stellt erstarrte Fälle mit finalem Sinn dar; z. B.: _deletum venio_ „ich komme, um zu zerstören“, _horribile dictu_ „schrecklich zu sagen“.


 Lateinische Grammatik – Wikipedia

Analog:

_Ich habe keine Lust zu lesen <=> Ich habe keine Lust zum Lesen._
(Attributsatz bzw. Präpositionalattribut, jeweils mit finaler Bedeutung)​
Hiervon zu unterscheiden ist jedoch der Regelfall eines *nicht-finalen* Objekt- bzw. Subjekt-Infinitivsatzes:

_Zu lesen fand er langweilig <=> (Das) Lesen fand er langweilig.
Es machte ihm keinen Spaß zu lesen. <=> (Das) Lesen machte ihm keinen Spaß._​


----------



## Sowka

Guten Abend 



Jacobsen said:


> Was ist ''zu'' für eine Wortart im Satz : Es fängt an* zu* regnen.



Ich sehe dieses "zu" auch als Konjunktion an. Sichtbar wird die Funktion meiner Ansicht nach, wenn man den Satz aus dem OP etwas ausschmückt:

_Es fängt an, in Strömen *zu* regnen_.

Dieses "zu" ordnet die Teilsätze in einer Weise einander zu, wie es eine Präposition nicht könnte. Jedenfalls fällt mir im Moment keine Präposition ein, die dies könnte.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> Jedenfalls fällt mir im Moment keine Präposition ein, die dies könnte.


Vielleicht kann Kölsch das: Wie schrieb doch einst Konrad Beikircher in seinem Bändchen "Himmel un Ääd"?


			
				Konrad Beikircher said:
			
		

> _(Hä) is ze blöd ze jet ze kumme für jet koofe ze künne
> für ze schenke für dat Mädche für ze büzze ze künne
> für ze hierode ze poppe und jet Pänz ze krieje._


Das ist aber genauso wenig Standard wie bairisch:

_Es fängt zum Regnen an._
_
Sitzen zwei Frösche am Ufer.
Sagt der eine Frosch zum anderen: "Es fängt zum Regnen an!"
Sagt der andere: "Springen wir ins Wasser, sonst werden wir nass"_​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Kann es sein, dass du hier immer noch allzu sehr der lateinischen Grammatik verhaftet bist und an ein Supinum denkst, bei dem es sich tatsächlich um ein Verbalsubstantiv handelte?


Nein, das Supinum ist etwas vollständig anderes. Das Äquivalent des germanischen Infinitivs ist im Lateinischen Infinitiv und Gerundium. Der lateinische Infinitiv war nicht-deklinierbar und darum im Obliquus darum durch das Gerundium ersetzt. Der germanische Infinitiv war deklinierbar. Der Dativ-Infinitiv, also der _zu_-Infinitiv, funktioniert wie ein normaler adverbialer Dativ.


Gernot Back said:


> Hiervon zu unterscheiden ist jedoch der Regelfall eines *nicht-finalen* Objekt- bzw. Subjekt-Infinitivsatzes:
> 
> _Zu lesen fand er langweilig <=> (Das) Lesen fand er langweilig.
> Es machte ihm keinen Spaß zu lesen. <=> (Das) Lesen machte ihm keinen Spaß._


Diese Verwendungen des _zu_-Infinitivs habe ich nie richtig verstanden. Ich sehe keinen Sinn in dem _zu_. Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.


----------



## Frieder

Konrad Beikircher said:
			
		

> _(Hä) is ze blöd ze jet ze kumme für jet koofe ze künne
> für ze schenke für dat Mädche für *s*e büzze ze künne
> für *s*e hierode ze poppe und jet Pänz ze krieje._


Wenn das ein Originalzitat ist, dann hat Herr B. aber hie und da *ze* und *se* durcheinander bekommen, wie mir scheint.

Im Ruhrgebiet wird das ganze Problem so umgangen:
Es fängt an zu regnen. Et fänk am Reechnen.

Gezz mach daa ma wat draus .


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Das ist aber genauso wenig Standard wie bairisch


Es ging hier nicht um Ba*i*risch, sondern um ba*y*risch/österreichisches Standarddeutsch.


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> _Es fängt an, in Strömen *zu* regnen_.
> ...
> Jedenfalls fällt mir im Moment keine Präposition ein, die dies könnte.


Und mir fällt im Moment Subjunktion ein, die irgendwo in der Mitte des von ihr eingeleiteten Nebensatzes anstatt an ihrem Anfang steht. Ich finde die Analyse durchaus Konsistent, _..., in Strömen zu regnen _als uneingeleiteten adverbialen Nebensatz zu interpretieren und _zu _markiert den Infinitiv als adverbialen Dativ.


----------



## Gernot Back

Sowka said:


> _Es fängt an, in Strömen *zu* regnen_.





berndf said:


> Ich finde die Analyse durchaus Konsistent, _..., in Strömen zu regnen _als uneingeleiteten adverbialen Nebensatz zu interpretieren und _zu _markiert den Infinitiv als adverbialen Dativ.


Was soll denn daran adverbial sein?

_Es fängt an(, in Strömen) zu regnen._
(mit Korrelat-"es" und unterstrichenem Subjektsatz)​entspricht
_Strömender Regen/Strömendes Regnen fängt an. _
(mit unterstrichener Nominalgruppe inkl. attributivem Partizip)​
Ich kann da bei synchroner und funktionaler Betrachtung beim besten Willen nichts Adverbiales entdecken.


----------



## Gernot Back

.





berndf said:


> Es ging hier nicht um Ba*i*risch, sondern um ba*y*risch/österreichisches Standarddeutsch.


Die einzige standardmäßige Verwendung von "zum Regnen", die ich mir vorstellen kann, ist so etwas wie

_Es kommt einfach nicht zum Regnen._​oder
_Zum Regnen benötigt man ein Flugzeug und Silberjodid._
(mit finaler Bedeutung des unterstrichenen Adverbials)​
aber gewiss nicht:

*_Es fängt an zum Regnen._
(in der Funktion eines Subjekts)​


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Die einzige standardmäßige Verwendung von "zum Regnen", die *ich* mir vorstellen kann


Ja, du bist ja auch kein Österreicher.

Für dich ist die Unterscheidung wichtig, weil du auch inhaltlich und nicht nur formal zwischen _zu regnen_ und_ zum Regnen _unterscheidest. Österreicher (und auch viele Bayern) tun das nicht, weder dialektal noch standardsprachlich.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Für dich ist die Unterscheidung wichtig, weil du auch inhaltlich und nicht nur formal zwischen _zu regnen_ und_ zum Regnen _unterscheidest. Österreicher (und auch viele Bayern) tun das nicht, weder dialektal noch standardsprachlich.


Denkst du nicht, dass selbst ein österreichischer Verlagslektor einem österreichischen Autor einen solchen Sprachgebrauch, zumindest in einem klimatologischen oder meteorologischen Sachbuch ankreiden würde?


Gernot Back said:


> *_Es fängt an zum Regnen._


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Denkst du nicht, dass selbst ein österreichischer Verlagslektor einem österreichischen Autor einen solchen Sprachgebrauch, zumindest in einem klimatologischen oder meteorologischen Sachbuch ankreiden würde?


Wahrscheinlich. Österreichische Verlage bemühen sich Austrozismen im Interesse besserer Vermarktbarkeit in Deutschland zu vermeiden.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Was soll denn daran adverbial sein?
> 
> _Es fängt an(, in Strömen) zu regnen._
> (mit Korrelat-"es" und unterstrichenem Subjektsatz)entspricht
> _Strömender Regen/Strömendes Regnen fängt an. _
> (mit unterstrichener Nominalgruppe inkl. attributivem Partizip)
> Ich kann da bei synchroner und funktionaler Betrachtung beim besten Willen nichts Adverbiales entdecken.


Der Subjektsatz hat ja auch kein _zu_. Das ist ja soweit auch in Ordnung. 

Schwierigkeiten habe ich, wie gesagt, mit solchen Sätzen (_Zu lesen fand er langweilig_):


berndf said:


> Gernot Back said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiervon zu unterscheiden ist jedoch der Regelfall eines *nicht-finalen* Objekt- bzw. Subjekt-Infinitivsatzes:
> 
> _Zu lesen fand er langweilig <=> (Das) Lesen fand er langweilig.
> Es machte ihm keinen Spaß zu lesen. <=> (Das) Lesen machte ihm keinen Spaß._
> 
> 
> 
> Diese Verwendungen des _zu_-Infinitivs habe ich nie richtig verstanden. Ich sehe keinen Sinn in dem _zu_. Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.
Click to expand...

Das hört sich für mich dissonant an. Hier scheint mir ein adverbiales Korrelat mit einem Nominativ-Infinitiv verwechselt.


----------



## Gernot Back

berndf said:


> Der Subjektsatz hat ja auch kein _zu_.


Hat er doch! Der unterstrichene Subjektsatz hat zumindest in seiner deutschen Standardversion ein _zu._

_Es fängt an(, in Strömen) *zu* regnen._​
Oder meintest du in der österreichisch/bayrischen Variante, wo das _zu _in einem Schachtelmorphem verschwindet?


berndf said:


> Hier scheint mir ein adverbiales Korrelat mit einem Nominativ-Infinitiv verwechselt.


Jetzt kann ich dir gar nicht mehr folgen; was meinst du mit _adverbialem Korrelat_, ein Korrelat zu einem Adverbialsatz oder ein Korrelat zu einer gebundenen Adverbialbestimmung (Präpositionalergänzung)? Wenn wir von Infinitivsätzen als Adverbialsätzen sprechen, kann es sich bei Ersterem ja nur um Konstruktionen mit _um ... zu_, _ohne ... zu_ und _(an)statt ... zu_ handeln. Letzteres kann ich mir für Infinitivsätze nur in Form von Pronominaladverbien vorstellen (_Ich verzichte darauf, dies hier weiter auszuführen_), nicht jedoch in Form eines Platzhalter-_Es_.

Wie sieht es denn bei einem erweiterten (oder, wie Sowka es nannte, ausgeschmückten) Infinitivsatz aus?

_Es machte ihm keinen Spaß, im Bett noch zu lesen.
_​Besteht da für dich kein Grund mehr, eine Verwechslung zwischen "adverbialem Korrelat" und "Nominativ-Infinitiv" zu vermuten, und wenn nicht, warum nicht?


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Hat er doch! Der unterstrichene Subjektsatz hat zumindest in seiner deutschen Standardversion ein _zu._
> 
> _Es fängt an(, in Strömen) *zu* regnen._
> Oder meintest du in der österreichisch/bayrischen Variante, wo das _zu _in einem Schachtelmorphem verschwindet?


Das hier:


Gernot Back said:


> Strömender Regen/Strömendes Regnen fängt an.


----------



## berndf

Gernot Back said:


> Besteht da für dich kein Grund mehr, eine Verwechslung zwischen "adverbialem Korrelat" und "Nominativ-Infinitiv" zu vermuten, und wenn nicht, warum nicht?


Ich hatte von dieser Art von Sätzen geredet:


berndf said:


> Schwierigkeiten habe ich, wie gesagt, mit solchen Sätzen (*Zu lesen fand er langweilig*):
> ...
> Das hört sich für mich dissonant an. Hier scheint mir ein adverbiales Korrelat mit einem Nominativ-Infinitiv verwechselt.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Schwierigkeiten habe ich, wie gesagt, mit solchen Sätzen (_Zu lesen fand er langweilig_).


Vielleicht deshalb, weil Du von einer Funktion des 'zu' als Präposition ausgehst. Die Infinitivsätze mit 'zu' können sowohl Objekt als auch Subjekt sein. 
_Zu lesen fand er langweilig = er fand es langweilig, zu lesen 
Zu lesen war für ihn eine ideale Tätigkeit = es war für ihn eine ideale Tätigkeit, zu lesen _(inwiefern unterscheidet sich hier die Rolle des 'zu' von jener im Satz _es fängt an, zu regnen _?).
Gerade die Existenz solcher Sätze beweist mMn, dass es sich hier bei 'zu' um keine Präposition (mit Dativ!) handeln kann.


----------

